# In floor heat



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

What system do you guys use for heated tile floor. I haven't done one in a long time. The tile guy won't put the wire in and neither will the electrician (he just hooks it up). I guess that leaves me.


----------



## srwcontracting (Dec 11, 2009)

Ditra heat!
Best system out there imo!


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Ditra Heat. 

Use the Nu Heat Signature t-stat. Next one I do I'm going to try the Nu Heat cable in the Ditra Heat mat. You can vary the spacing with the Nu Heat cable. Install both floor sensors. 

Tom


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Nu Heat in Ditra Mat. Works great, and it also looks super clean and professional during the install.

Get a Megger and use it and hook up a Loudmouth when the tile guy is installing.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

You can use the NuHeat thermostat with the ditra heat cables?



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

gbruzze1 said:


> You can use the NuHeat thermostat with the ditra heat cables?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yep, I use the Nu Heat Wi-Fi. 

You are required to megger the Schluter cable, Nu Heat does not require their cable to be meggered. I take photos with my phone of the cable tag and meter reading of all the tests. 

I have a couple of pdf's in an email from Nu Heat, they wont attach here. If someone wants them PM me your email address.

Tom


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Nice. 

You wanna buy 2 programmable schluter thermostats? I can give you a real special deal!

PM sent for NuHeat info


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

You have no idea how pissed I am that I just now found out the NuHeat thermostat works and it's almost the same price as the ugly Schluter thermostat. I hate this forum


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

gbruzze1 said:


> You have no idea how pissed I am that I just now found out the NuHeat thermostat works and it's almost the same price as the ugly Schluter thermostat. I hate this forum
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If you have not used a Nu Heat t-stat you'll be really pissed when your done programing it. The Wi-Fi is really slick.

Tom


----------



## antonioooooooo (Mar 8, 2010)

I literally just installed the Nuheat cable in my kitchen. I'll be finished tiling next weekend. As far as install goes, it's not terribly difficult, but it is time consuming. I had 976 linear feet of it to install. Did a 3"/2"/3" spacing between cables, and the only difficulty I had was actually keeping the wire where I wanted it to sit, it wants to pop out if you even fart.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

antonioooooooo said:


> I literally just installed the Nuheat cable in my kitchen. I'll be finished tiling next weekend. As far as install goes, it's not terribly difficult, but it is time consuming. I had 976 linear feet of it to install. Did a 3"/2"/3" spacing between cables, and the only difficulty I had was actually keeping the wire where I wanted it to sit, it wants to pop out if you even fart.


If you install it in the Ditra mat it solves the problems you had. The cable is pretty well protected in the mat. To install that length cable in the mat would take about an hour.

Tom


----------



## GO Remodeling (Apr 5, 2005)

I 've used Warmly Yours because it's office is local. But my next one ,I might just try out Nu Heat or Ditra Heat.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

olzo, if you have a Century Tile near you they can get you the Ditra Heat mat, Nu Heat cable and t-stat in a day (unless you need a really weird cable length). 

Tom


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Gary, go to ProSource for the Ditra heat, best price around.

Also FYI, if you use any other cable other than Ditra, you will void the Ditra warranty.

EDIT: They are going to start carrying a kit in stock for me along with a bunch of other Schluter materials.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Gary, go to ProSource for the Ditra heat, best price around.
> 
> Also FYI, if you use any other cable other than Ditra, you will void the Ditra warranty.
> 
> EDIT: They are going to start carrying a kit in stock for me along with a bunch of other Schluter materials.



Rob,

I bought from Tile & Stone Express. They had the best prices I could find. Check them out and let me know how their prices compare to your place. 


Gary


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Gary, go to ProSource for the Ditra heat, best price around.
> 
> Also FYI, if you use any other cable other than Ditra, you will void the Ditra warranty.
> 
> EDIT: They are going to start carrying a kit in stock for me along with a bunch of other Schluter materials.


Nu Heat picks up the warranty if yours their cable.

The Schluter warranty is also void if you don't do all three of the tests on their cable and record them. 

Nu Heat does no require a megger test.

Tom


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

tjbnwi said:


> Nu Heat picks up the warranty if yours their cable.
> 
> The Schluter warranty is also void if you don't do all three of the tests on their cable and record them.
> 
> ...


Nu Heat won't warrant the Ditra Heat membrane. That was my point.

You should test the cable regardless of warranty, it's just smart.

As far as I can tell Nu Heat does require testing. Here's the section from NuHeat Mat:

Nuheat Warranty Information
Nuheat Mat offers a 25-year warranty from manufacturer’s defect,
applicable when warranty card submitted on-line. Nuheat does not
warrant installation of Nuheat Mat or thermostat.
To submit your warranty, go to www.nuheat.com and fill out our
online warranty card. NUHEAT MAT RESISTANCE LOG.
Record insulation and resistance test in the log table below. *Tests
must be conducted and readings recorded before, during and
after installation to validate Nuheat Mat warranty.*
For questions about Nuheat Mat insulation and resistance tests,
contact Nuheat at 1.800.778.9276.

And a screen shot of NuHeat Cable Mat:


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

gbruzze1 said:


> Rob,
> 
> I bought from Tile & Stone Express. They had the best prices I could find. Check them out and let me know how their prices compare to your place.
> 
> ...


I don't have those near me. The Gary I was referring to was Olzo.

Just curious what is your price on a 60sf kit?


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Nu Heat won't warrant the Ditra Heat membrane. That was my point.
> 
> You should test the cable regardless of warranty, it's just smart.
> 
> ...


Schluter is my go to for 99% of tile substate products, I feel they choose the wrong manufacture for their cable. There is a 15 year difference between the cables, Schluters is 10, NuHeats is 25.

I'll email NuHeat to clarify how they would handle the warranty with the cable in the Ditra matt. 

All of the cables I've used require testing, Schluter has an additional test. Make sure your record the readings for any cable you test. I was told without a record of the reading Schluter will not warranty the system. I photograph the meter readings next to the tag to document the readings. 

I was very specific about the additional test Schluter requires, it is a megameter test (simply put, applying 1000+ volts to the cable to test insulation), not only do they require the additional test they require it be performed by a certified electrician. I asked about this at the Innovative Workshop II, in our area it means a licensed electrician has to perform the test-----3 times, once on the reel, when the cable is placed in the matt, prior to final connection.

The cold lead and the sensor bulbs for the NuHeat fits the Ditra matt better than the Schluter cable or sensor. 

NuHeat allows you to run the cable 2 lugs if need be.

Tom


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

tjbnwi said:


> Schluter is my go to for 99% of tile substate products, I feel they choose the wrong manufacture for their cable. There is a 15 year difference between the cables, Schluters is 10, NuHeats is 25.
> 
> I'll email NuHeat to clarify how they would handle the warranty with the cable in the Ditra matt.
> 
> ...


Nu Heat requires a certified electrician to make all electrical connections.

I know that each manufacturer requires different testing, but they all require testing in order to validate their warranty.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm seriously just messing with Tom. I hope that he hasn't taken this thread seriously.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

gbruzze1 said:


> #burn!!!
> 
> You gonna take that from this punk, tom?!?!
> 
> ...


I'm old-it happens.

My afternoon nap.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

TNTSERVICES said:


> I'm seriously just messing with Tom. I hope that he hasn't taken this thread seriously.


All's good.

Tom


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

What kind of heat you got in that seat :laughing: looks toasty!


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

superseal said:


> What kind of heat you got in that seat :laughing: looks toasty!


Self generated, part of the "exhaust" system.

Tom


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

It appears the thread has moved on the other things as well but I thought I should pop back into to say thanks for the feedback and I have the tile installer set up to install the Schluter system. He had recommended it and then after reading what everyone had to say the decision was easy.


When you are at a square footage where you can choose, do you guys do the 120 volts system or 240 volt system? We went with the 120 volt on this job but was interested what others are doing for future projects.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Depends on the space available in the panel. 

Tom


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

FrankSmith said:


> When you are at a square footage where you can choose, do you guys do the 120 volts system or 240 volt system? We went with the 120 volt on this job but was interested what others are doing for future projects.


I do 120 when I can to save space in the panel, unless there is a possibility of adding another zone to the same circuit that might put it over 1920 watts.


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Does anyone know if the ditra heat mat needs to be on a gfi circuit breaker?

The installation handbook says:

Ground fault equipment protection (i.e., GFCI) is required for each circuit (included in the DITRA-HEAT thermostats).

If I use the NuHeat t-stat instead, does it change anything?


Gary


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

The NuHeat t-stat also has a built in GFI. I believe they all do. I do not install GFI's in the panel, I allow the t-stat to preform this function. 

http://www.nuheat.com/docs/default-...re/signature-spec-sheet-jan-2015.pdf?sfvrsn=2

Tom


----------



## philcav7 (Jan 15, 2009)

Just to be clear... when you folks mention ditra, are you referring to regular ditra or ditra heat matt?

Also, has anyone done spacing greater than 12w/SF?, just to take the chill off the floor? I'm planning out a eat in kitchen and am curious how a 5-6" cable spacing may work in the less traveled areas of the room.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

All of my mentions of Ditra were in reference to Ditra Heat matt.

I don't think the wider spacing would work.

Tom


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

tjbnwi said:


> All of my mentions of Ditra were in reference to Ditra Heat matt.
> 
> I don't think the wider spacing would work.
> 
> Tom


Ditto


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

http://www.schluter.com/schluter-us/en_US/Floor-Warming/Schluter®-DITRA-HEAT-E-RT/p/DITRA_HEAT-E-RT


----------

